
How Warren Robinett Invented the Console Adventure Game - ghosh
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/warren-robinett-adventure/
======
scott_s
Jeremy Parish has a great video retrospective of Adventure, which goes more
in-depth into its historical significance and influence. It also helps to see
the game in motion:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxDXie_2wck](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxDXie_2wck)

------
salgernon
My wife got me this poster (framed) for Christmas a few years ago - I have to
say its one of my favorite pieces of art.

[http://benfry.com/distellamap/150dpi/advnture-
illus-150dpi.p...](http://benfry.com/distellamap/150dpi/advnture-
illus-150dpi.png)

------
Zikes
This was in an era when videogame developers received little to no credit for
their games. No names on the box, no credits at the end of the game, nothing.
His hidden room easter egg was likely the only way he would be able to take
any credit at all for his work.

~~~
bluedino
That's exactly why those guys left Atari and started Activision. I remember
reading the manuals to some of their early games and reading about the
developers.

[https://atariage.com/manual_page.html?SystemID=2600&Software...](https://atariage.com/manual_page.html?SystemID=2600&SoftwareLabelID=262&maxPages=8&currentPage=6)

------
fsk
Pixa! Available on Android or iOS. I also liked Doug Dug by the same author.

Indenture was also nice.

------
temujin
I can't believe there is no mention of Ready Player One in this article.

